# 見不審



## Skatinginbc

«說文» 佛, 見不審也.
«類篇» 佛, 仿佛, 見不諟也
«字林» 仿, 相似也, 佛, 見不審也.
請問: "見不審" (literally "see without examining") or "見不諟" 是什麼意思?  用英文怎麼說?  "Taking it for granted" 的意思嗎?

謝謝.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这是仿佛。见不审就是看不清。


----------



## Skatinginbc

是說：
審，悉也，詳也
見不審 = 看不仔細詳盡 
仿佛 = 似乎相似，但不十分清楚

是這樣嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

是啊。这就是仿佛的意思啊，


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝啦！
那麼，「諟」(as in 見不諟) 在這裡通「諦」, 是仔細(careful, in detail) 的意思.

謝謝， Retro.


----------



## Skatinginbc

不好意思，再確認一下.  我的目的是要用英文對「佛」這個字如權威字典般地下定義.  「佛」的「見不審」的這層涵義，定義為 "seemingly, without looking in detail" 正確、合適嗎？

「仿佛」的「佛」，真如我的英文定義所暗示，是副詞嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

别对我要求太高……很多我也不懂啊。

我觉得首先要区分古今意。若只论今意，佛只出现在"仿佛"一词中，不必单独解释。（或者说佛为看不清，只用于仿佛一词中）若兼及古意，佛貌似也没单用的例子，且"仿佛、彷彿、髣髴"应该是互为异体字的关系。（甚至，仿佛和恍惚说不定都是同一个词。有个字典如此认为。）

若论仿佛一词的含义，主要是"好像，犹如"。

再次推荐国学大师网站啊。世面上几乎所有字典都可以查询。特别好用。
佛_汉字「佛」的拼音_佛的解释_佛什么意思_佛念什么 - 国学大师


----------



## Skatinginbc

喔，謝謝，不過，我就是得(= 必須, 一定要)對「佛」這個字 (character) 單獨下定義.  「佛」其他的定義 (e.g., 佛, 同髴, 若似也), 不是我想在這裡討論的，我關心的，只有說文解字的「見不審」或類篇的「見不諟」.

下列那個說法最能傳達「見不審」的概念？
(1) seemingly
(2) roughly
(3) superficially
(4) indistinctly
(5) none of the above.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

见不审＝看不清→能看见但看不清楚

这里的问题是，佛没有单用的例子，不知道其词性。
比如，如果是形容词，则可以有，1，"佛山"，看不清楚的山，2，"视佛也"，视线模糊不清楚。
如果是副词，则有"佛视"，模糊地看。
类似于上面的例子一概没有，没有办法讨论。直接用–ly 形式翻译，可能会让人认为是副词。我觉得这种翻译未必可取。

我觉得直接用一句话或短语解释比较好。比如able to see but unable to clearly see.（但这么解释会让人认为佛是动词？）
如果一定要选一个词，我选indistinctly.


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝.

總覺得「清」字 (clearly) 太過籠統含糊，「看不清」可理解為視力模糊,  又可理解為無法洞悉明白.  所以，我想找個比較精確的說法. 我認為：
「見」是(1)觀察、(2)知道、了解的意思 (e.g., 韓非子.主道：道在不可見).
「審」是「審諦」、「審諟」的「審」, 是(1)詳密，(2) 精確、確切的意思 (e.g., 王充《論衡》稱言命者，有命審也 ==> 審, 確切)

見不審 = (1) 觀察得不詳密 "without looking into the details"，(2) 了解得不確切 "without knowing for certain"

這樣解釋，對嗎？

或者，你真的認為「見不審」是指視力的「看不清」？  「審」能指視力上的「清清楚楚」？

視而不見 ==> 有「視」(看) , 但沒「見」(在大腦註冊 register).  覺得「見不審」的「見」, 不是單純的「視」(看) .


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

资料太少没办法讨论。关于佛没有单用的例子，无法从用例方面获得提示。


只从“见不审”或“见不谛”三个字分析。审字我不肯定，谛字确实常常和“听、看”一块用表“细听、细看”的意思。（中学课本上记得很清楚的一个文言文省略动词的例子：审谛之，就是仔细看的意思。动词看被省略了。）


就“仿佛”这个词说，表“看不清而导致相似”的例子很多了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝


----------

